# Unreleasable Feral looking for home in Edmonton



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Rooster came to us scalped, with a fractured wing. She has now healed and although she can fly around in her aviary she's not a good enough flier to be released. She's getting friendlier and will sometimes tolerate me petting her, and pecks at me when I try to investigate her nestbox. I know it's not likely that we'll find her a home that loves ferals as much as we do, but we thought we'd give her a chance. Otherwise, she has a permanent home here.



















Here's a 'Before' picture...


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Awww, bless her, she looks so sorry for herself in that last picture. If I lived over in canada, I'd offer her a home in a heartbeat. She looks so sweet!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think she needs to stay put! She is very pretty.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Gosh, she is such a sweet piggie. I hope you will keep her. I think she is probably very happy!!!!


----------

